# Flash Player not working



## jaindhiraj (Oct 16, 2011)

My touchpad won't play any flash content. I searched through the forum but couldn't find any thread. if you know of one please point me there.

When I go to a website it's says Flash Player is not installed. When I try to install it says flash is not supported on this device. I have also tried Firefox browser. can somebody help, please.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Download it from the market and install. As long as the browser you're using supports Flash (ex Dolphin HD) you'll be good.


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

Did you install the flash player app first? from the market?

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.adobe.flashplayer&feature=search_result


----------



## armyturtle (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm having the same issue. The first thing I did was download Flash Player 11 from the market and install. Next I rebooted. Still not working. Next I changed the user agent in the browser settings to Linux, and also tried IE6. Still not working. No NHL.com, No Hulu.com. I get error messages on both. I'm using the browser that came with cynogenmod.


----------



## zoidberg_md (Aug 26, 2011)

armyturtle said:


> I'm having the same issue. The first thing I did was download Flash Player 11 from the market and install. Next I rebooted. Still not working. Next I changed the user agent in the browser settings to Linux, and also tried IE6. Still not working. No NHL.com, No Hulu.com. I get error messages on both. I'm using the browser that came with cynogenmod.


its possible the sites you are using are detecting that its mobile flash player? Unfortunately not much you can do about that.


----------



## armyturtle (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok, so some more info. On the front page (as of right now 5:36pm EST) of NHL.com there's a video of an explanation by Brendan Shanahan for a hit by Chris Letang. I can watch the video on the front page, but if I go INTO the story it won't play the content and gives me the message: "This content requires the Adobe Flash Player" ----> ( http://video.nhl.com/videocenter/console?catid=60&id=128880&navid=DL|NHL|home ) and again, Hulu.com plays nothing.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

armyturtle said:


> Ok, so some more info. On the front page (as of right now 5:36pm EST) of NHL.com there's a video of an explanation by Brendan Shanahan for a hit by Chris Letang. I can watch the video on the front page, but if I go INTO the story it won't play the content and gives me the message: "This content requires the Adobe Flash Player" ----> ( http://video.nhl.com/videocenter/console?catid=60&id=128880&navid=DL|NHL|home ) and again, Hulu.com plays nothing.


Hmmm, Wish I could help you out on this one but I don't know. I tested your supplied link with both the stock browser and Dolphin HD and the flash video played.


----------



## armyturtle (Oct 18, 2011)

Excuse the dumb question, but for verification purposes, you ARE on a HP Touchpad running cyanogenmod right?

Do you have a link to any type of guide you followed to put cynogenmod on your touchpad? I'd like to compare what we did differently.

I followed this: http://reviewhorizon.com/2011/10/how-to-install-cyanogenmod-on-hp-touchpad/


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

armyturtle said:


> Ok, so some more info. On the front page (as of right now 5:36pm EST) of NHL.com there's a video of an explanation by Brendan Shanahan for a hit by Chris Letang. I can watch the video on the front page, but if I go INTO the story it won't play the content and gives me the message: "This content requires the Adobe Flash Player" ----> ( http://video.nhl.com/videocenter/console?catid=60&id=128880&navid=DL|NHL|home ) and again, Hulu.com plays nothing.


Just a FYI that both the front page video and the one in the story play just fine on my CM7 TP.

I tried both the Android andDolphin browsers.

Sent from my Samsung Fascinate


----------



## armyturtle (Oct 18, 2011)

I just downloaded Dolphin HD. NHL.com works fine only with DolphinHD, however Hulu.com does not - same error.

Anyone care to post/point to how they did their install? I must have done SOMETHING differently.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

armyturtle said:


> Excuse the dumb question, but for verification purposes, you ARE on a HP Touchpad running cyanogenmod right?
> 
> Do you have a link to any type of guide you followed to put cynogenmod on your touchpad? I'd like to compare what we did differently.
> 
> I followed this: http://reviewhorizon.com/2011/10/how-to-install-cyanogenmod-on-hp-touchpad/


I am running the HP TouchPad now a CM TouchPad. I actually got the info off this site but it's basically the same. I don't recall what version of gapps I installed but that shouldn't matter. Out of curiosity what version of flash do you have installed? I have version 11.0.1.153. One item I did not do yet is overclock, I kept the default settings.

I did try the front page of Hulu with Dolphin and it worked.


----------



## armyturtle (Oct 18, 2011)

Adobe Flash - 11.0.1.153
CyanogenMod 7.1.0-RC1-tenderloin-KANG
Kernel version: 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin
Android version 2.3.7

Should I be on 2.3.7? I thought it was supposed to be 2.3.5


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine shows 2.3.7 as well


----------



## armyturtle (Oct 18, 2011)

I used the 20111012 gapps... Did you use the 20110828 gapps file?


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

armyturtle said:


> I used the 20111012 gapps... Did you use the 20110828 gapps file?


I did use 20110828, wouldn't think it would matter but...

I also had to apply the market fix after the fact since it wasn't available when I did my original install.


----------



## jaindhiraj (Oct 16, 2011)

aptraum said:


> Mine shows 2.3.7 as well


Mine is not working and I used 20110828


----------



## jaindhiraj (Oct 16, 2011)

androideric said:


> Did you install the flash player app first? from the market?
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.adobe.flashplayer&feature=search_result


Yes, I did install it from Market first.


----------

